# Osram Hyper bulbs...any experience with them?



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Rallylights.com (see sig) carries the Osram Hyper bulbs which are slightly (~10W) higher wattage than stock bulbs. They offer brighter light without stressing stock wiring too much.
Sooo...
Anyone here use them or seen them in use? 
If so, worth it?
Any problems/recommendations with wiring?
I ordered some for our '01 B5 Variant and am just wondering if any one has any experience with them...
Thanks, as always!


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Osram Hyper bulbs...any experience with them? (flygliii)*

I have 4 of them in my wife's 2001 Cabrio and 4 of them in my 
MINI Cooper, and they're great. In addition to being 65W instead 
of 55W, they're also more efficient and put out 2100 lumens 
compared to 1500 for stock 55W H7 bulbs. No problems with
wiring with such a small increase in power. They're actually a 
H9 lamp affixed to a H7 base.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Osram Hyper bulbs...any experience with them? (cristo)*

I have the H4 version of these in my ecodes. I think they are great! Definitely brighter, but not so bright that people give me the high beams.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Osram Hyper bulbs...any experience with them? (Fast VW)*

Did either of you add relays or anything? My understanding is these are safe to use without needing to add them...
Thanks again!!!


----------



## OraLabora (May 26, 2006)

I have them but as far as I know they are only available in H7 format because they are H9 capsules on H9 bases. They do indeed live up to their billing and no, you don't need relays.
You won't be able to use them on a Jetta wagon which has 9007 bulbs, something thoroughly different than the H7 (H7 is single-filament, one bulb for low and one bulb for high beam; 9007 is dual filament, low and high beam in the same bulb).


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (OraLabora)*

^ Thanks! They do have them in at least H4's as well...check rallylights.com in my sig. I didn't look for others since I didn't need them...yet?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Osram Hyper bulbs...any experience with them? (flygliii)*

I think he's trying to tell you that your car takes 9007 bulbs and the Osram bulbs aren't available in 9007. And you don't want overwattage 9007 bulbs anyway.


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Osram Hyper bulbs...any experience with them? (dennisgli)*

too bad they don't make a HIR version of the 9007, as they do 
for the 9005 (9011) and 9006 (9012). These are great bulbs, too.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Osram Hyper bulbs...any experience with them? (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_I think he's trying to tell you that your car takes 9007 bulbs and the Osram bulbs aren't available in 9007. And you don't want overwattage 9007 bulbs anyway.


You are correct in regards to the '03 Jetta Variant, but I was/am talking about an '01 Passat Variant (B5 not B5.5) which takes the H7 and H4. 
BTW...I absolutely strongly dslike the beam pattern on the Mk4, man I can't wait to get permission from the wife to swap them for E-Codes (it's mostly her car...







)
Thanks for your help, though!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OraLabora (May 26, 2006)

OK, makes sense now, I didn't realize they were for a Passat. On the B5, the H4 runs the high beams and fog lights (integral with the main beams), and the H7 runs the lows. I see that they have H4 hypers which are overwatt. I think the 70/65w would be safe but the 80/85w may be problematic.
I agree with the MkIV Jetta beam pattern. I had a Jetta wagon which my wife totaled, and before that, a 99.5 MkIV Jetta TDI. I couldn't get e-codes into those soon enough. Worth every penny in deer country.
Be a nice guy, send her off to see her mom with the Passat, and install e-codes in the Jetta. She will thank you afterwards. Better to beg for forgiveness afterwards than ask for permission beforehand... and once she sees the result you won't need forgiving.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (OraLabora)*

That's the same thing rallylights said regarding the higher wattage (80/85) H4 bulb. Might try that after relays...
Yeah, it seems she's against mods until she drives the car(s) after, then she gets the difference. Like I said, the Jetta Wagon is mostly hers and barely touched mod-wise by me, _barely_







. Only problem with her visiting her mom is the old lady lives 5 minutes away... I haven't price E-codes for that in a long timem what are they running nowadays?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Received the bulbs last week but just got the Passat tonight. Installation will be in the AM and repost with info will follow in the evening...


----------



## OraLabora (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_ I haven't price E-codes for that in a long timem what are they running nowadays?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not a clue. Place I bought them from (www.pgperformance.com) doesn't list the Hellas anymore, just some brand called "Helix" for $330. I had Hella OEM in our Jetta. Unfortuantely my wife totaled the car and the e-codes were one of the victims. I had bought the car, and the lights, in 2004.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (OraLabora)*

Update on the Hypers: OK, installed them one side at a time to really compare. They are definitely brighter than the stock bulbs and definitely brighter than Silverstars, though they were on 7" Hella E-Codes (not a completely accurate comparison...).
These are most impressive in the single-filament low- beam and the dual-filament high-beam. While they did make a difference in the dual-filament fog (low-beam to the high-beam...), it's hard to tell since that set-up produces a pretty anemic fog light, it's a nice filler, though...I wish there was a better option there, maybe adding a projector fog in the lower valance? Meh...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Hit some dark roads after work tonight...the lights are pretty bright. Yeah, they look a bit brighter when looking at the car, but not much. The high beams are really impressive!


----------

